# Viper 5301 won't lock doors but will start car



## Deanhensler (Apr 8, 2011)

Everything has worked for over a year. Yesterday I left my lights on and my battery went dead. Now I've got a new battery in and the lock and unlock aren't working. The remote start still works and I got the factory keyless entry remote out and the lock still work from that, just not the viper remote.

The lights on the car flash when I hit unlock the locks just don't unlock. Anyone know what's wrong?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

does the unit click at all inside?


----------



## Deanhensler (Apr 8, 2011)

It beeps and the headlights flash, but I don't hear a click like it's trying to lock the doors.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Deanhensler said:


> Everything has worked for over a year. Yesterday I left my lights on and my battery went dead. Now I've got a new battery in and the lock and unlock aren't working. The remote start still works and I got the factory keyless entry remote out and the lock still work from that, just not the viper remote.
> 
> The lights on the car flash when I hit unlock the locks just don't unlock. Anyone know what's wrong?



Sounds like you have lost the programming of the options, but normally it wont start n the locks work witch is weird? I'm not familiar with the options(hint) Curle.............:whistling:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds to me like you either need a code of some kind to enter or the things got a computer malfunction and needs to be reset, try this first, totally kill the power to the Viper as if you just took it out of the box, then wait about half an hour and reconnect the power and see if it resets itself.
Worst case,,,,,ya got no security anymore


----------

